# How to apply for Canada PR on our Own



## lav0313 (May 2, 2014)

How to apply for Canada PR on our Own?

Do we have any trustworthy consultancy? Or can we apply by our own.

Appreciate your response!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You can apply on your own provided you have sufficient command of English.


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

I am not sure. Just see here.. Apply — Permanent resident card

How to apply Canadian PR here.. You can found here..

If you have all applying instruments then i think it is very easy work for you and also you can apply own..


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

luzbishop said:


> I am not sure. Just see here.. Apply â Permanent resident card
> 
> How to apply Canadian PR here.. You can found here..
> 
> If you have all applying instruments then i think it is very easy work for you and also you can apply own..


What Auld Yin said, understanding what to write is only half the process.


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

conflict73 said:


> What Auld Yin said, understanding what to write is only half the process.


I did not follow Auld Yin's post.. I just look about this thread creator post. here he want to know " How to apply for Canada PR on our Own".. Just i gave him a suggest link... 

Did you see OP's post ?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

luzbishop said:


> I did not follow Auld Yin's post.. I just look about this thread creator post. here he want to know " How to apply for Canada PR on our Own".. Just i gave him a suggest link...
> 
> Did you see OP's post ?


I think they want to know how to apply for a PR visa, not just the card which is the last step when you land as a PR in Canada...

The CIC site does have all the information that is needed though, just need to be thorough. I'm thinking of applying for a CEC visa and it seems straight forward enough.


----------

